# Firestone Rear Bags on a MK4 : Question about Upper Bushing



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

Just a quick question, so i finally finished the install on my car and have been driving around. Ride is really nice, similar to coils. The question i had was there is a knocking coming from the rear when i go over bumps. I was wondering if you guys are running the upper spring bushing that was on the stock rear spring or nothing at all. from what i have seen, most people aren't running any bushing. Right now i'm running them at around 60 psi. Maybe the pressure is too high?


Pics for clicks.


----------



## derryo (Apr 16, 2007)

I don't have any bushing on top of mine, but I have a banging from mine if I ride at under 60psi... I think that it my axle beam bushings but I'm too lazy to replace them...

You did nutsert them correct?


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

What do you mean by nutsert? I used two bolts and lockwashers and nuts to secure the bottom. That's it.


----------



## MidwestDubMafia (Sep 24, 2007)

drill a hole into the top and put a screw into the nipple. although doubtful.. it might just be moving around slightly on the nipple and a set screw will solve that.. plus its not a bad idea to being with to remove the possibility of it popping out of place while driving or a 3-wheel attempt:thumbup:

On a side note. GREAT looking car. for a second i thought it was a 4 door .:R but then realized how hard it would be to get one of those over here :thumbup:


----------



## LOW36 (Jan 18, 2008)

Off topic, but the car looks great. :thumbup:


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

Sounds like its either the top mount for your shock or the axle beam bushing


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

Rear axle beam bushings were done last month.


----------



## tomespo (Jul 21, 2008)

I have this problem along with a few other people on here. I changed rear beam bushings, shock mounts and went from aac firestones and have airlifts now and still have the noise I just learned to live with it


----------



## Punjabi_Dubber (Mar 28, 2008)

i think thats just what it is. its metal on metal contact so just gotta live with it.


----------

